# Neu hier



## tubu999 (27 Okt. 2017)

Ein grosses Hallo an alle hier. Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal an alle, die hier posten. Ein super Forum hier. 
Bis denne, 
Tubu.


----------



## Excusi (27 Okt. 2017)

tubu999 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Hallo an alle hier. Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal an alle, die hier posten. Ein super Forum hier.
> Bis denne,
> Tubu.





HALLO....ich bin ebenfalls neu! wink2


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Okt. 2017)

EI GUDE!:thumbup:​


----------



## General (31 Okt. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## sexalol (30 Nov. 2017)

Hallo und willkommen


----------

